# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Brown spots on green tree frog

## vswe711

My daughter got a green tree frog one month ago and within the last week it has brown spots, almost looks like tree bark.  She dusts the mealworms and crickets with calcium with every feeding.  It has gotten hot in the tank but we have stayed on top of the humidity.
I would appreciate if anyone has experienced this.  I called the vet and they want  $78.50 to see our $9.99 frog.

----------


## Don

Hi VSW,
       Not sure what the spots are but hopefully someone else here has seen this.

Can you tell us more about the frogs activity such as any changes in eating, soaking or burying itself.
Are you using distilled water or declorinating the water being used?

----------


## vswe711

There is no change in behavior.
It seemed like he was not croaking much, but I did hear him today.
We use bottled water that we buy by the case.

----------


## Kurt

Probably just some sort of skin iratation. You can try teating him with a terbinafine hydrochloride (Lamisil) and water soloution. One ml terbinafine hydrochloride to 200ml of distilled water. Soak the frog in the solution for ten minutes a day for ten days.

----------


## vswe711

Now this morning our red eye tree frog  (who is housed with the green tree frog, which I know I should not do after being on here) has some discoloration/light green spots with the rest of the coloring being less vibrant.  Should I use the solution mentioned above for this? :Frown:

----------


## vswe711

Thank you for your responses.
Kurt, what form of lamisil are you recommending?
Can a cream be mixed with water?
Thank you again,

----------


## vswe711

I was able to get some ssd cream(?? unsure what that stands for) and put a thin layer on for 1 week thus far and what a great difference.

----------


## gabriella12433

I am also worried I found simalar spots on my frog but the one on my frog are more or a light brown color im starting to get very worried

----------

